# Where to buy breaking boards



## MasterBlair (Mar 9, 2009)

Where do you guys buy your boards from?  I currently use breakingboards.com, but I am looking for a cheaper company any suggestions?

JB


----------



## BrandonLucas (Mar 9, 2009)

MasterBlair said:


> Where do you guys buy your boards from? I currently use breakingboards.com, but I am looking for a cheaper company any suggestions?
> 
> JB


 
Buy a full sheet of 4' x 8' of plywood from Home Depot, and cut it down to size yourself.  Comes out cheaper, saves on shipping cost from ordering, and gives you the chance (excuse) to use the powersaw that's been sitting in the garage for the last 8 months...


----------



## harold (Mar 9, 2009)

If you are refering to rebreakable boards, I have used AWMA. For real boards, try your local home supply or lumber yard


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 9, 2009)

What they said.  Lowes, Home Depot, or a local hardware store if they sell any sort of lumber.

Daniel


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 9, 2009)

BrandonLucas said:


> Buy a full sheet of 4' x 8' of plywood from Home Depot, and cut it down to size yourself.  Comes out cheaper, saves on shipping cost from ordering, and gives you the chance (excuse) to use the powersaw that's been sitting in the garage for the last 8 months...



Plywood???  Damn.

Uh ... we used to have a nice deal with a local small-time lumber supply company where everyone went to buy pine boards.  Buy two or more and they would cut them for free.   See if you can find that if you're interested in breaking actual wood.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 9, 2009)

Don't think you wanna use plywood for breaking...

Check lumber yards.  If you talk to a manager, they may work with you and let you get some that are decent for breaking but not suitable for construction/wood working at a reduced rate.


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 9, 2009)

what type of wood do you ask for? it's been so long since I bought any that I am having a hard time remembering. 

I think it was like #3 white pine or something


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 9, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> what type of wood do you ask for? it's been so long since I bought any that I am having a hard time remembering.
> 
> I think it was like #3 white pine or something



That's what I ask for.  Some folks might find themselves in the ER, though, if they ask for plywood. :uhoh:


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, I'd probably steer clear of actual plywood.  Given that plywood is a laminate and has glue, it is probably not a good choice for breaking.

Daniel


----------



## BrandonLucas (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah, I'm slightly emberassed here...

I didn't mean actual plywood...I meant the 4' x 8' sheet of pine...no ply...

...and I used to be a dedicated lumber associate....they even called me Captain Lumber....:duh:


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 9, 2009)

I gopt called Mr Lumber once, but for an entirely different reason.........%-}


----------



## granfire (Mar 9, 2009)

BrandonLucas said:


> Yeah, I'm slightly emberassed here...
> 
> I didn't mean actual plywood...I meant the 4' x 8' sheet of pine...no ply...
> 
> ...and I used to be a dedicated lumber associate....they even called me Captain Lumber....:duh:




4 foot by 8 foot?

We use #3 pine, 1x12s, shelving boards, custom cut...try not to go to Lowe's, by all accounts their wood is denser or whatever and tougher to break.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 9, 2009)

The rare occasion when I've done breaking has been Lowe's White Pine 1x12 or 1x10 & have them cut it down to 12 inch sections.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 9, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> I gopt called Mr Lumber once, but for an entirely different reason.........%-}



Hey! Take that to the adult section! :cuss:


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 9, 2009)

i didnt say what the reason was, nice to know that your mind went there tho......LOL


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 9, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> i didnt say what the reason was, nice to know that your mind went there tho......LOL



I'm jaded. What can I say?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 9, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Plywood??? Damn.
> 
> Uh ... we used to have a nice deal with a local small-time lumber supply company where everyone went to buy pine boards. Buy two or more and they would cut them for free.  See if you can find that if you're interested in breaking actual wood.


 
Back when one could go up and negotiate with the workers for Odd cuts they would cut them up for you if you got a couple of the boards.

Problem now is that with the computers for registers and they have to ring up the linear feet you are buying they charge you as if it was a full board, so having it cu actually costs more to you. 

Of course if you still can talk to a manager is might work, but in our area all the small lumber companies are out of business or operating with as above.  


I used to like it when you could go in and by the odd cuts from them.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 9, 2009)

I use plymouthpine.com I've found that, for me, they are cheaper than Loewe's & Home Depot.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 9, 2009)

I usually go to Home Depot; my students practice on rebreakables, but we use #3  common pine boards for testing.  If you go when they're not busy, Home Depot will cut boards for you at no additional price; if they're busy, well.... I have a circular saw, and it doesn't take that long to cut 1 x 12's into 1 foot sections.


----------

